# WhatPulse Club



## bubbleawsome (May 11, 2015)

WhatPulse is a program that logs (with your permission) what you do on your PC. It keeps a heatmap of keys you have pressed and what programs you like to use.
My stats

If you join you can join the TechPowerUp! team here.

You can join from the website. I can also include a referral link that gets me premium time (more advanced graphs) but I'm not sure if I am allowed to post that, even if I disclose that it _is_ a referral link.

Have fun watching yourself press keys almost 40k times in one day.


----------

